# Short Sargent trip.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We did'nt get to the beach until almost dark. Drove down to the cut to look for bait and it was dead so I went back to the beach. Got 4 rods set out in the first gut and started catching reds one after another. We caught 2 that were 27 7/8" and the rest were to big. We fished for less than a hour but it was nonstop action. Using cut crab and cut mullet casting right off the sand, never got my feet wet. When we were done I had to stop at the blue gecko to get some food and have a few cold ones to celebrate. I will be down here till Monday, so if you see me be sure to stop by. As soon as my hangover goes away I'm headed back out there.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more pics


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Man. How many deep freezers do you have in your garage? I know you release a ton but you catch a ton. Being your neighbor wouldn't be a bad thing in the fish fry category. Lol


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

So jealous! Nice catch so far!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

You need to quit posting so many reports from Sargent and let others post more from PINS! 

Baw ha ha!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Nice catches*

Looks like a Great day on the sand. My buddy from here in SA is down there today fishing the beach. He's in a turquoise F250 with a massive fishing rack and a lime green kayak. He is pretty unfamiliar with the area as we normally fish PINS. Shoot, if you see him holler at him and give him a few pointers for the area. Lol. Tell AMAX told you bout him. Lol. Good luck


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Today is bad. East wind blowing 30+ got the water messed up and the rip current is so bad I can't keep a line in the water. I hope it's better tomorrow


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

That blows, literally. Too bad I was hoping for some, "I told you so news." Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

How's the weather down there today? I saw the report last night and it looks like there were going to be some massive storms rolling in down there.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah man! How is it today Johhny?


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

Where did you find fresh mullet?
I had to buy frozen mullet and 4 crabs. landed one 28" er.
Lost 1 bull at the beach. 
Went down towards cedar cut.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good trip and report. I miss the beach, and seeing some good big fish reports from the sand are inspiring. The rain has ruined most of the fishing here, so I may be heading that way for some R&R surf fishing!


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I tried to come find you Sunday (no grass to cut, but the storm knocked a tree on to the house - life in Sargent!) Me and the daughters boyfriend fired up a copy of Fuentes from Churchill's and started off from the road to wards Mitchells Cut. First real slop hole I came to, I buried the jeep. A couple of guys in a 4x4 Tahoe came to my rescue and immediately got stuck (one of their buddies say he was showing off!!) A little later a friend of theirs that was fishing the mooring station came and rescued us. Some good laughs, a muddy cigar and the cost of 2-18packs of Bud Light had me rolling again. 
I will get true to my word, Fish First - Work Second sometime this season! hwell:


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Way to kill it Sharkchum!!! I have been taking notes and this summer I hope that I slam'em on day like you have.:texasflag


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Way to go John, glad you got them good at least for one day!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Man that is some turd brown water, yuk. 

Looks like yall managed to do OK anyway. Good deal.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I only caught a hand full of fish Friday, Saturday,Sunday, and Monday, and most of them were hardheads. The water was the muddiest I've seen in a long time and the wind was relentless. Hopefully it will straighten out in a couple weeks. It was a very humbling experience, but it wasn't the first time and definitely not the last. I did catch a bunch of mullet about 20' from the beach, so that's a good sign, just needs to stop raining.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Fished most of the holiday weekend in the bay due to crowds on the beach. The bay water was very muddy and fishing was slow. Caught a few flounder on live shrimp and live shad, and that's about it. Plenty of large mullet, but smaller ones harder to get. Lots of shad in the water. 

A couple weeks ago I was out floundering and the glass minnows were so dang thick, i seriously could not see the bottom. They seemed to follow my light everywhere I turned. I had not seen that before.


----------

